# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: گذاشتن عکس در دیالوگ های اینیستال شیلد

## hossinebrahimi20

سلام دوستان
 چطور عکسی را وارد دیالوگ کنیم به خصوص دیالوگ های که در انها عکسی وجود ندارد

----------

